# Minding a friend's ferret!



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never had ferrets before, so this is totally new to me. He's a lot more demanding than a rat! 

His name is Thor, and he's adorable. Though he does bite, hard, and latch on for no apparent reason now and then, and he stinks! But he's generally quite sweet. 

I'd love to hear from other ferret owners, if you exist, just to see if there's any reason for the biting, or tips on entertaining him!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Always think of ferrets as kittens  they need a lot of attention prob two hours a day of running around


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

The biting is them playing if he bites say NO loudly he should stop


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply  He actually has the run of the house all day. He plays out in the garden from 8am to about 3pm, when he comes in and forages around for his dinner. He'll often nap out in our shed where he has a basket, or he'll come into the kitchen and go asleep on his little cat bed for a few hours.

This morning he latched on to my arm and wouldn't let go, so I did as his owner told me and put the tip of a pencil into the back of his mouth, which made him let go straight away. He's a sweetie, but I just do not understand him at all! Rats and dogs are my forte, I think my old naive dream of someday owning a ferret will remain a dream!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I never really knew what ferrets were


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Let us know how it goes! I would love a ferret, but I hear that they are incredibly high maintenance, maybe some day ^^


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Found him sleeping in the washing today! 










He just sleeps in the strangest positions, with all his feet in the air or his head under the blankets and his legs out like a starfish. He's relaxed at least!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Cute ;D


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Awww how cute! I adore ferrets...I wish I had the time and money to devote to one!

Also am I the only one who actually thinks ferrets smell good? People I know tend to think they smell. ???


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I've never had a ferret, but a friend of mine says they can be quite sneaky! Haha, might want to watch out for that. One of hers hid in the laundry, then jumped at her as she walked by, and acted like it did it on purpose. ;D


----------

